# ECC Glide with 25 etec



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

How's your numbers look with the stocker? Should be in the mid 20's according to specs. Might be able to squeeze another couple mph out of it but props for those motors are very pricey so I hear..


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> How's your numbers look with the stocker? Should be in the mid 20's according to specs. Might be able to squeeze another couple mph out of it but props for those motors are very pricey so I hear..


powertech?


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Have a Copperhead that used to have an Etec 30 - put a Powertec 11-pitch with cupping. SRA3R11PDM35.  Difference was like night and day.  Might be a place to start.

Don't raise the motor too high, the water intakes are up high close to the cavitation plate.  Don't know if the new motors still have the weep holes under the cav plate, but Evinrude dealer put small screws in them as they are not needed.  Motor started first time every time, and barely burned any gas!  You will love the range with that motor.

Post up some pictures, man, you're killing us!  Those Glides are sweet!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks McFly


----------

